# [Heisec] Kritische Sicherheitslücke in Debians Update-Tools



## Newsfeed (22 Januar 2019)

Debian-basierte Linux-Systeme weisen eine Sicherheitslücke auf, über die Angreifer das System während des Einspielens von Sicherheits-Updates kapern könnten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

